
Electric Vehicle Companies to Follow in 2020 - banjooo
https://www.onvoltage.com/articles/electric-vehicle-companies-to-follow-in-2020
======
notadog
The companies listed in the article are Rivian, Lightyear, Arrival, Canoo,
Nuro, Lucid, Piech, Drako, Lynk & Co, and Neuron EV.

